# HGVC properties with free internet



## nonutrix (Sep 5, 2007)

I think it would be interesting to know which HGVC/affiliates have complementary internet, since some of us find it important in our travel planning.  My experience over the past year has been:

- Craigendorrach, Scotland - was told by the hotel front desk and Colin in the sales office that all of the TS units had been upgraded to free internet.  Our one bedroom unit, #74, worked well.

- Coylumbridge, Scotland - not available in the unit to my knowledge.  Public computers in lobby for a charge by the hour, by the day, or for 5 days.

- Lagoon Tower, Hilton Hawaiian Village - free wifi throughout the building.  Worked well in March, 2007.

 - Kalia Tower, Hilton Hawaiian Village - free wifi in TS units.  Worked well in June, 2007.

- Valdoro, Breckenridge, Colorado - As of Aug, 2006 available in TS for a charge.  Didn't use.  One free public computer in lobby.

- HGVC Waikoloa Suites - free wifi in units.  Worked well, March and June, 2007.  Two free public computers in lobby.

I hope someone else can add to the list.

nonutrix


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 5, 2007)

Update on Valdoro:

Wifi is now free   and they upgraded around Jan/Feb this past winter so it now provided much better performance.  In Dec I was getting less than 1Mbit, but after the upgrade I was getting 4-5Mbit consistently.    

Kurt


----------



## Kozman (Sep 5, 2007)

PigsDad said:


> Update on Valdoro:
> 
> Wifi is now free   and they upgraded around Jan/Feb this past winter so it now provided much better performance.  In Dec I was getting less than 1Mbit, but after the upgrade I was getting 4-5Mbit consistently.
> 
> Kurt



Gee Kurt,  Free internet!  What a novel idea!!


----------



## dvc_john (Sep 5, 2007)

HGVC-Seaworld: free wi-fi in room

HGVC-I-drive (Tuscany): free wi-fi in room

HGVC Miami Beach: free wi-fi in room

Sanibel Cottages: wi-fi @ $10/week

Seawatch Ft Myers Beach: free wi-fi in lobby

Eagles Nest Marco Island: free wi-fi in lobby

HGVC @ Hilton Las Vegas: free wi-fi in room

HGVC on the strip Las Vegas: free wi-fi in room


----------



## Bourne (Sep 5, 2007)

I can confirm by typing this post...  

that Tortuga Beach Club and HGVC I Drive Orlando have free wi fi in unit. 

The one in Sanibel is spotty due to concrete walls. You have to be near the balcony to get a decent signal.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 6, 2007)

HGVC-Waikoloa  does have 2 free computers in the lobby but Hilton sales uses one of them for most of the day. Leaving only one for the guests.


----------



## sffan2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hilton Bay Club, Big Island, free wireless in the rooms, June 2007

Anyone know for sure at Hilton Flamingo Las Vegas?  Just booked there for December (using up the rest of my 2007 points).


----------



## cobourgladdie (Sep 22, 2007)

*Portugal*

HGVC in Portugal charges 10 Euros for a 1hour to be used in the hour, 17 Euros for an hour to be used over a 24 hour period and 88 Euros for a week. This is supplied through the Hilton WiFi network covered off by the Hotel system


----------



## starlifter (Sep 23, 2007)

HGVC on the strip in Las Vegas has wired high speed internet in the room.  I am plugged into it right now!

David


----------



## MadDawg (Dec 20, 2007)

HGVC-International drive (Tuscany):  Just returned and to say they have high speed internet would be a stretch to say the least.  It would take mins to load a page.. even Google.  Far slower than dial up.

I tried physical hookup as well as wireless.  It took over 30 hops to reach the gateway!  

A call to the front desk ended up with a technician that never returned the call.

All in all it wasn't even usable.

For dial up users.. it's .50 a outside call plus about .10 in taxes.

The Hampton Inns offer better internet service...


----------



## linsj (Dec 20, 2007)

MadDawg said:


> HGVC-International drive (Tuscany):  Just returned and to say they have high speed internet would be a stretch to say the least.  It would take mins to load a page.. even Google.  Far slower than dial up.



Every time I've been there, the speed has been great. Hope this is a temporary glitch.


----------



## tk1780 (Dec 27, 2007)

Last March was at SeaWorld and the speed was horrible.  I could not use it most of the day.  It was like there  was only one t-1 line for the whole complex and everyone was trying to use it.


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm posting this from the Lagoon Tower at HHV.  Great connection!

nonutrix


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 27, 2007)

HGVC-Flamingo in Las Vegas has free wi-fi (but have had some connection problems the last couple of days).

Kurt


----------



## ricoba (Dec 27, 2007)

starlifter said:


> HGVC on the strip in Las Vegas has wired high speed internet in the room.  I am plugged into it right now!
> 
> David



I just came back last week from a couple days there and used free wi-fi.


----------



## Bxian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Charter Club has wireless internet, although I was told that it was spotty and works best out on the balcony.  We'll find out when we head down this weekend-if it does not work, my 2 college student kids will go through major withdrawal while we are there   It will put a real crimp on their ability to plan their social calendars for their return to their campuses once our trip is done


----------



## X-ring (Jan 3, 2008)

Tortuga has wireless internet in the units. Our December guests had a laptop with them (which their son back home had prepared for wireless) but they never seemed to be able to get it to work.

Not sure if the problem was with Tortuga's service or a case of what IT folks call 'PEBKAC' (problem exists between keyboard and chair)


----------



## nonutrix (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm on the free wireless in building 18 at HGVC Waikoloa right now.  Great connection!

nonutrix


----------

